# Windows media player will only play 15 seconds of a song



## trt740 (Jun 4, 2011)

This just started and Itunes plays the same songs fine but media player stops after a few seconds anyone have an idea here.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 4, 2011)

Does it just stop or shut down? Does the track progress bar fill up all the way, or just stop going up?

I used to have a setting on my old hi-fi called "Intro Mode" where it plays the first 10 seconds of each track on the CD (don't know what use this would have). I just had a look for that kinda setting in WMP, couldn't find one.

Try disabling all enhancements, see what that does.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 4, 2011)

is it crashing?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 5, 2011)

The music plays for 15 seconds or less and the bar keeps filling like it is playing but the sound stops.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 5, 2011)

maybe it is a sound card issue, try updating drivers


----------



## trt740 (Jun 5, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> maybe it is a sound card issue, try updating drivers



they are new and why would other media players work?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 5, 2011)

trt740 said:


> they are new and why would other media players work?



Because they are different pieces of software. 

Does media player work correctly with videos. What audio are you playing? Do other formats have the same issues? (ie flac, ogg, ape, wav, whatever)


----------



## trt740 (Jun 5, 2011)

I reinstalled the drivers and all is well thx


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 5, 2011)

trt740 said:


> I reinstalled the drivers and all is well thx



 I know things 

Enjoy the music bro


----------



## erixx (Jun 5, 2011)

drivers? of what?

might be DRM. 

Itunes is shit....


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 5, 2011)

erixx said:


> drivers? of what?
> 
> might be DRM.
> 
> Itunes is shit....



Fucking hell  just read a couple lines of text!

itunes works WMP does not!
Plus problem solved...


----------



## erixx (Jun 6, 2011)

lol, thanks for your time 

For sure iTunes destroyed his system's health


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nothing wrong with itunes as long as you are smart enough to dump the bloat that comes with it. No different then most software.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2011)

erixx said:


> lol, thanks for your time
> 
> For sure iTunes destroyed his system's health



no it was my sound drivers and after a reinstall all is well


----------



## erixx (Jun 7, 2011)

And what 'corroded' your drivers? Huh? Ha! iTunes DRM! 

Why do you think par example "Quicktime Alternative" was developed? Because Quicktime(c) messed up your codex, took association and the devil knows what!


----------



## Frick (Jun 7, 2011)

erixx said:


> And what 'corroded' your drivers? Huh? Ha! iTunes DRM!



You have anything to back this claim up?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2011)

calm it down ladies. no need to blame random software.


i installed itunes yesterday, and whaddya know... none of my software broke.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 7, 2011)

Frick said:


> You have anything to back this claim up?



No he doesn't. Been using iTunes since day one. Never had an issue.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jun 7, 2011)

Minor tangent:

People who hate Itune will hate I tunes.  While I personally think it can go back to the infernal pit that it came from, there is no reason a piece of software "corroded" a piece of firmware.  None at all.

If something like Itunes damaged a driver there would be other issues to be concerned about.  A little bit of hate speech, fueled by stupidity rather than facts, makes us all look incompetent.  While I am guilty of the same (no reasonable person can claim otherwise), I have to ask why you hate Itunes so much?  It is caked in DRM, but otherwise a reasonably capable player.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 7, 2011)

erixx said:


> And what 'corroded' your drivers? Huh? Ha! iTunes DRM!
> 
> Why do you think par example "Quicktime Alternative" was developed? Because Quicktime(c) messed up your codex, took association and the devil knows what!



Nope started after I updated drivers and Itunes wasn't the problem it was Media player Itunes worked great but now both are fine once drivers were installed.


----------

